
Start Buying Furniture the Millennial Way–or Risk Missing Out - technotarek
https://www.wsj.com/articles/start-buying-furniture-the-millennial-wayor-risk-missing-out-11544732885
======
arkades
Oh, is the suit making a comeback?

